# conversion of gps numbers??



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I got a new boat ( to me) and it has a Lowrance GPS, old boat had either hummingbird or Garmin. Is there a way to convert the numbers??


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

submariner said:


> I got a new boat ( to me) and it has a Lowrance GPS, old boat had either hummingbird or Garmin. Is there a way to convert the numbers??


They should be. Just as an overview, you's have to copy the hummingbird data files to a memory card (if it supports a memory card)' copy to the pc; use a program such as gps utils or babel, convert to .usr, copy to a memory card, and load to the lowance.
I would trim down the ID's and descriptions as much as possible while on pc to prevent any data field corruption.
If the units don't support some type of memory cards; it becomes more complicated. You'd have to use a NMEA cable, or data transfer cables. They can be quite difficult or expensive..

/r


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

already have on a computer I was looking for the conversion program thks for the input ed


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

submariner said:


> already have on a computer I was looking for the conversion program thks for the input ed


GPS Babel and GPS utils are both computer programs that will do the conversion (as mentioned above). GPSutils in free mode will do 100 numbers...


----------

